# Swiss K31 Sling Issues



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, this happened to me twice now and I am stumped. I first ordered the sling from Numrich, sent it back, then got one off gun broker. Both appear to have the same issue. They don't fit. When I bring the sling through the swivels I should be able to pull it through the loop on the sling and bring it up to "button" in place. The sling _never_ makes it to that loop. Both slings had the same problem. So what gives? How do I attach this sling? What am I doing wrong? Or did my K31 hit an unforseen growth spurt or something?! :smt076


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Nevermind!*

Nevermind! I worried it to death and got it on! :smt033


----------

